# 'Announcements'



## Aperitif (10 Jun 2010)

Can this be changed to 'Announcements, Flouncements & Denouncements' pls.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jun 2010)

Oh, Teef, Teef, Teef, what are we gonna do with you?

*chortles*


----------



## Shaun (10 Jun 2010)

Done


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2010)

brilliant 



Admin said:


> Done


----------



## Shaun (10 Jun 2010)

I'll swap it back when Teef isn't looking ...


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jun 2010)

Oh, don't. it's perfect as is.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jun 2010)

Admin said:


> I'll swap it back when Teef isn't looking ...




I look but rarely see Shaun!

Last night I was so tired...


----------



## Shaun (11 Jun 2010)




----------

